# iPod touch qui s'éteind tout seul



## samirgamer (3 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai un problème avec mon iPod touch 8 Go, je suis parti sur YouTube avec mon iPod touch et pendant que je regardais une vidéo, mon iPod touch a fait un écran noir pendant 25 secondes environ(j'avais appuyé sur le bouton pour revenir à l'écran d'accueil mais rien ne se passait) et ensuite il a fait un écran blanc et il c'est éteint. C'est la première fois que j'ai ce problème avec mon iPod touch.

Dois-je le l'envoyé au SAV? Ou bien il y a une solution.

Merci par avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Macuserman (6 Janvier 2010)

Hello ! 

Il te l'a refait depuis ? La batterie était chargée ? Il a reçu un choc récemment ?


----------



## bayliner28 (6 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour

Je ne suis pas expert mais il m'arrive des fois que mon écran s'éteint toute seul et je sais que c'est la mise en vieille alors je pèse sur le bouton du haut et il est correcte

Mais tu parle de lumière blanche... HuHummm......

Alors là je n'ai aucune idée... 

Désolé... Je vais chercher un peu sur Internet et je te reviens avec cela après

Bye

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h33 ----------

Bonjour,

J'ai cherché un peu sur Internet et j'ai trouvé une Citation d'une chose que tu pourrais essayer de faire...

La voici...

Laissez appuyer à la fois sur le bouton Home et le bouton d'allumage (celui tout en haut) 
- L'iPhone/iPod démarre 
- Dès que le logo Apple apparaît, lâchez le bouton d'allumage, mais continuez d'appuyer sur le bouton Home 
- L'iPhone/iPod devrait enfin afficher une icône "Connect to iTunes". Branchez donc l'engin à l'ordinateur (de toutes façons, vous n'avez guère le choix...), iTunes devrait y reconnaître les siens et surtout, vous permettre de restaurer votre iPhone/iPod.


Bonne Chance! 

Salut


----------



## Macuserman (6 Janvier 2010)

Ça c'est le mode DFU, ça ne sert qu'à forcer une restauration lorsque l'iPhone n'est plus reconnu, dans la majeure partie des cas. 
Ici, le mode DFU forcé ne servirait pas à grand chose&#8230;
Ici il suffirait d'une restauration si le problème était récurrent&#8230;


----------



## samirgamer (28 Janvier 2010)

Désolé pour le temps de réponse mais j'ai eu un problème sur ma ligne internet donc voilà. Pour répondre à Macuserman, mon iPod touch n'a reçu aucun choc, la batterie était chargée et le problème n'a pas recommencé. Merci pour tes recherches Bayliner28. Et merci de me répondre Macuserman ou une autre personne qui a une réponse à mon problème


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Pas de soucis ! Bon, si il ne te l'a pas refait, rien d'alarmant, c'est un petit problème qui avait été identifié sur les anciennes versions de l'OS... Pas de panique, c'est pas grand chose. Sauf si ça te le fait à répétition. Sans le rentrer en mode DFU, par précaution, restaures le avec le dernier OS en date. 

Question: est-il jailbreaké ?


----------



## samirgamer (30 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pas de soucis ! Bon, si il ne te l'a pas refait, rien d'alarmant, c'est un petit problème qui avait été identifié sur les anciennes versions de l'OS... Pas de panique, c'est pas grand chose. Sauf si ça te le fait à répétition. Sans le rentrer en mode DFU, par précaution, restaures le avec le dernier OS en date.
> 
> Question: est-il jailbreaké ?



Non mon iPod n'est pas Jailbreaké

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h01 ----------




Macuserman a dit:


> Pas de soucis ! Bon, si il ne te l'a pas refait, rien d'alarmant, c'est un petit problème qui avait été identifié sur les anciennes versions de l'OS... Pas de panique, c'est pas grand chose. Sauf si ça te le fait à répétition. Sans le rentrer en mode DFU, par précaution, restaures le avec le dernier OS en date.
> 
> Question: est-il jailbreaké ?


Pourtant mon iPod touch quand il a eu ce problème il avait la toute dernière mise à jour (3.1.2)


----------



## Macuserman (30 Janvier 2010)

Oui d'accord. Bah écoute... Si rien d'autre ne se passe d'ici le prochain logiciel tout va bien. Au pire, rien de redondant c'est rien de grave !


----------

